# Pontil bottle



## Jsmitty4549 (Feb 29, 2020)

Would like to find any info on age/ value. Also wondering if its a medicine bottle or something else.There is one seam and a rolled lip on the top. The glass seems really thin. This bottle measures approx. 5 3/4 inches in height. There may or may not be a 1 circled at the bottom next to the pontil mark, i cant really tell.  You can see what i mean in the pics.  There are no other marking anywhere that i can see to identify this.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 29, 2020)

May be an oldie because it has all the characteristics that you look for, but something about it just says modern to me.  I may be completely wrong, but something about it just doesn't strike me right unless you just pulled it out of a 15 foot Philly privy.


----------



## Jsmitty4549 (Feb 29, 2020)

What doesnt sit right with you about it? Just curious. Im new to this.   Is old glass really thin?  This is crazy thin.  I was under the impression that most old glass with thicker.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 29, 2020)

They did make some pretty thin glass back them some call puffs. LEON.


----------



## Jsmitty4549 (Mar 1, 2020)

Any idea what this could have been used for?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 1, 2020)

Many of the New England chesnut flasks were quite thin as well.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2020)

Is there any wear on the base like pictured? This would attest to authenticity by suggesting heavy or moderate use.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 1, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Is there any wear on the base like pictured? This would attest to authenticity by suggesting heavy or moderate use.



That was one of a few things that gave me doubts about the piece.  There may be some wear but it wasn't readily apparent in the picture of the bottom.


----------



## Jsmitty4549 (Mar 1, 2020)

Not much wear on bottom that i can see.  Does that make it not authentic?   Are you certain this is even a flask?


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 1, 2020)

It may help to know where you found this at. Purchased somewhere - dug? Surroundings can add provenance sometimes.

Those bubbles are cool.


----------



## Jsmitty4549 (Mar 1, 2020)

I purchased it. No idea where it originally came from but i can try to find out. I just thought it was a neat bottle and was told it was probably dating around 1830s to 1850s.


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 2, 2020)

Neat form.   I don't see any sign of modern there myself.   I think it's the real deal.   It would have been a "utility" form which means it could have been used for a number of different things...   medicine, ink, food stuff....

Nice neat bottle.

Jim G


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> Neat form.   I don't see any sign of modern there myself.   I think it's the real deal...



We may just have to differ here, Jim.  Although I agree as I stated in my first response that it has everything that you look for in an old bottle, my gut keeps telling me modern.  The pontil mark is odd and looks like a solid iron rod was used which would be unusual.  Pictures of it from another angle might help because maybe it's just the way I'm seeing it.  Also, the top just doesn't look right for some reason.  And I know that neither the presence nor the lack of base wear is a surefire indicator of age, most early utilities were used over and over again in a household and almost always have considerable wear.  Not trying to be obstinate here.  I do hope that I'm wrong and that it does date to the period indicated by the seller.


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks new, like some of the bottles for accent pieces in Pier One. The lip doesn't look quite right, no case wear, etc


----------



## yacorie (Mar 3, 2020)

I’d have to agree that the lack of substantial base wear leads me to be in the modern camp but I’m certainly no expert.


----------



## jimmydean56 (Mar 4, 2020)

I have a bottle that is very similar to yours. It has very thin glass, very light, lots of bubbles and very little wear on the bottom. It is a medicine and/or poison bottle. If it was a poison and sitting on a shelf, not being used all the time, it will not have much wear.
On the other hand, it could be a reproduction because there does not seem to be much hand finishing or stretching on the neck or any other defects or imperfections in the glass.
Regardless, it's a nice looking bottle. did you find it in an antique store, flea market? What did it cost?


----------



## Brewster113 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi all, Sandchip I think I am in your camp. It looks good but there is just something that does not ring true. I have attached a couple of photos of a couple of bottles I have that are quite similar in construction but mine have ribs on the side. No mold line but has a pontil and thin applied lip and very thin glass with lots of bubbles, no wear on the bottom. 
I picked mine up at a garage sale and the woman said they had come from Mexico. There was a pink one as well but it fell from great heights.
Bruce


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 4, 2020)

I have to weigh in with some doubt like Sandchip. my reasoning is twofold- the bubbles are just too much and the strange ID mark ,  and then there is the absolute absence of wear or stain -soiling.
having said that.... its still a nice display bottle for a window


----------



## yacorie (Mar 4, 2020)

Brewster113 is right that Mexico did/does produce a lot of glass like this.  I have a couple pieces that I’m told are from Mexico - and one was dug locally in CT.  
I’ll try to remember to find them for a pic or two


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 4, 2020)

The color seems off to me too. That color is often seen on modern repros and pier one imports stuff.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like a recent replica to me - from India ???


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Mar 18, 2020)

I think it is a newer bottle / Mexican / tourist bottle.


----------



## martyfoley (Mar 18, 2020)

My guess, modern Mexican imports.


----------

